# Verizon DSL anyone?



## ReformedWretch (Aug 26, 2005)

My new work place is absolutely wonderful, but they have not dug up and updated their cable lines in YEARS so I cannot get high def cable nor high speed cable internet. 

Annoyed because I love high speed net access and own a 42" wide screen Plasma TV I had to do something. 

Well, I got the ok to get Direct TV so my Plasma will still be useful.  But what about the net? Well, I had to have a phone line installed, which I don't need to make calls, but do need for the Direct TV and Tivo service and now for DSL. 

I know DSL is not as fast or good as cable, but I hope it's decent enough. I have net access here at work but I can't update my website from a work PC nor can I download music. It's been a month since I did either and it is annoying me.

Anyone have Verizon DSL?


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> My new work place is absolutely wonderful, but they have not dug up and updated their cable lines in YEARS so I cannot get high def cable nor high speed cable internet.
> 
> Annoyed because I love high speed net access and own a 42" wide screen Plasma TV I had to do something.
> ...



My aunt has verizon dsl.It seemed to work okay.However,I think a good dsl service is according to your location of service.Find somebody close by who also use it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2005)

Pretty good deal on Verizon here:

http://www01.sbc.com/affiliatelanding/1,,,00.html?CI=beFree_Affiliate&RI=379&RD=37922269

And SBC here:

http://www01.sbc.com/affiliatelanding/1,,,00.html?CI=beFree_Affiliate&RI=379&RD=37922269



[Edited on 8/26/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> My new work place is absolutely wonderful, but they have not dug up and updated their cable lines in YEARS so I cannot get high def cable nor high speed cable internet.
> 
> Annoyed because I love high speed net access and own a 42" wide screen Plasma TV I had to do something.
> ...



I have it and it is great. It's probably not as fast as cable but it's fast enough. 

However the price goes up quite a bit after one year especially if you do not sign up for another year of service.


----------



## Scott (Aug 30, 2005)

I have it and it is great.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, what's annoying so far is that I have to wait until SEPTEMBER 9TH until it is activated! What's the deal with that? With cable it was "activated" the day I called for it.


----------

